
Twitter will now label political ads - leothekim
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/10/24/twitter-will-label-political-ads-including-who-bought-and-spend.html
======
tareqak
Original title: _Twitter will now label political ads, including who bought
them and how much they are spending_

Techmeme summary: _Michelle Castillo / CNBC: Twitter will now label political
ads with sponsors, including spending and targeting disclosures, and establish
a Transparency Center database with all ads_

